
How a Hacker Fired a Locked Smart Gun Using Only Magnets - lucb1e
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANllOmgJH9Y
======
lucb1e
For those who can't watch Youtube with sound right now, TL;DR:

\- overriding the signal (jamming) jams the gun

\- same attack as against contactless car keys: capture and retransmit the
signal key near the receiver (in this case: capture watch's signal and
transmit near the gun)

\- holding strong magnets to the side triggers the same mechanism as the gun
would normally use to unlock itself after receiving the authorization signal

